# A Bedside Story Waltzer - Piano and Trumpet in Bb



## ricardo_jvc6 (Dec 8, 2010)

Well guys, I have a new song to show you. Infact, I'll post 3 versions here(in this topic). I know midi(computerized samples) aren't trustworthy but, it is all I can do for now, since there won't be any live performance for them. So here it is! I hope you guys like it! Please share your thoughts here!

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/2738795/A Bedside Story Waltz - Trumpet in Bb and Piano.mp3

Cheers,

Ricardo


----------



## ricardo_jvc6 (Dec 8, 2010)

Completed a bit more with more details. Changed a bit of the beginning. Also, write a comment down below of what you think of the song. I'll be writting more small waltzes and Soliloquoys for each instrument.


----------

